# Packagesite for pkgng



## Majorix (Oct 12, 2012)

I have upgraded my VM to 10-CURRENT, and now I am using pkg for package management.

However, when I ran it for the first time, it spit out this:
`# pkg install emacs`

```
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: PACKAGESITE is not defined.
```

I have looked a bit and so far there is no official 10-CURRENT packagesite. What do you guys use for packagesite, and is there any "official" ones out there?


----------



## bkouhi (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi, try this:

`# cp /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf.sample /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf`
`# pkg update`

Or check http://pkgbeta.FreeBSD.org and set PACKAGESITE variable in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf. For example:


```
PACKAGESITE: http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org/freebsd-9-i386/latest/
```


----------



## Majorix (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks, it is now installing emacs in the background 

You don't have to really edit the configuration file though, it is fine as it is.

I am so far VERY impressed with pkg.


----------



## Majorix (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry for the double post.

My PACKAGESITE as set by the configuration file does not work.

It reads: http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/latest/repo.txz and it cannot connect there. When I replace "pkg" with "pkgbeta" it works. However I looked at the repos on pkgbeta and they seem outdated.

What can I do?

EDIT: It works now and I didn't change anything. Interesting...

EDIT 2: It doesn't work now again.... :/


----------



## SNK (Oct 16, 2012)

The packages for i386 are a month old. You are not using amd64?

During September the online repo did not get updated so I started to compile packages myself in a jail with ports-mgmt/poudriere.

Currently it is still pkgbeta instead of pkg.


----------



## Majorix (Oct 16, 2012)

No, I am not using amd64. This is an old netbook that does not even support 64-bit


----------



## Majorix (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone? I am stuck with these old packages. Will there be new packages for x86?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2012)

You can always set up your own repository. I actually recommend doing that.


----------

